# Finding Boxing Day hunts?



## Happy Horse (7 December 2007)

I would love to find a Hunt Meet taking place in Gloucestershire on Boxing Day to go and take some photos.  Is there anywhere I can find out when and where meets are takng place and if anyone knows which hunts meet around Cheltenham/Cirencester I would be really grateful!


----------



## RunToEarth (7 December 2007)

go on www.MFHA.co.uk


----------



## no_no_nanette (7 December 2007)

Looks like you are not going to be in Sussex over Xmas .... but there is a Boxing Day meeting in Lewes every year, and its always very well supported and a great spectacle!


----------



## maroon_5 (7 December 2007)

The VWH usually meet in Cirencester Park on Boxing day, would make for some pretty photos!


----------



## RobinHood (7 December 2007)

As maroon_5 says the VWH are meeting in ciren park


----------



## the watcher (7 December 2007)

Or a bit further afield, the Heythrop Hunt meet in Chipping Norton market place - but you would be one of nearly 1000 spectators, it is a bit of an event


----------



## Maesfen (7 December 2007)

Don't know whether they still do, but the Beaufort always used to meet at the cattle market in Tetbury; really lovely place!  It's not far from Cirencester either, virtually straight road!


----------



## monica987 (7 December 2007)

Another for VWH and I will be there aswell


----------



## Cahill (7 December 2007)

[ QUOTE ]
Another for VWH and I will be there aswell 
	
	
		
		
	


	





[/ QUOTE ] 

me too,up the hill,past the band and by the hollow.


----------



## monica987 (7 December 2007)

Will you be on horse back y_c??


----------



## Cahill (7 December 2007)

sadly no.i think my cob would blow her brains.
out of all the horses/ponies i have had,she is the one i feel most suited to(had her near 9 years,i think)but hunting is the the one thing that would be too exiting for her.boing boing.


----------



## Happy Horse (8 December 2007)

THanks guys!  Do you know what time the VWH meet is?  I'll try and make it to that one.


----------



## Cahill (8 December 2007)

10.30/11


----------



## dotty1 (8 December 2007)

The Beaufort always meet at Worcester Lodge at Didmarton near Badminton on Boxing Day.  They meet in Tetbury old railway goods yard (no cattle market anymore) on New Years Day. Always Very busy(100s) at both.


----------



## monica987 (8 December 2007)

Well I will see you Happi Horse and y_c then - I will be with the spotty horse. I am on a small bay with a wierd stripe and will have a pink spotty stock


----------



## Cahill (8 December 2007)

will look out for you.
will be on foot with grandaughters and oh.


----------

